# Game 26: Wolves (4-21) @ Hornets (16-10)



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Let's see if this team can get themselves first consecutive wins ever after nearly a year.

Gomes off to a hot start.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

No Mccants/Jaric again, we are going to need a lot of points from the post, and another big game by Bassy hopefully


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Eh, right now the Hornets are capitalizing on Wolves' turnovers.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Watching this team hurts my eyes sometimes 

CP might end up with 10+ steals tonight


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Ugly play by Wolves on their last play of the first quarter. The Rhino got blocked.

30-20, NO.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

How is it not a call??


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

too much antoine lol


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Damn, the Wolves are getting pwned around the hoop.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Finally, Craig Smith puts up a 2.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Back to the ol' Wolves team now.

:lol:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i dont think im gonna be able to watch this whole thing.... looks like a high school team right now


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

GG with back to back 3's


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Back within 4. Green 2 straight 3pters, but is too possessive with the ball, tho.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Corey Brewer, WTF?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Lucky. Gerald Green need to understand team sport. He nearly killed us on this one.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Team like the hornets with so many offensive threats was always going to cause us problems


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Green needs to stop whining, seriously.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Needs to learn how to defend too


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Ugly half... 53-38, smoke break... and possibly change of game when i get back.

Just keep going to Jefferson.. Antoine needs to stop shooting all together tonight


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

This is uuuuuugly


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

They simply can't make baskets even though most of them are short jumpers or layups.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

We got murdered...I guess that's what happens on the 2nd game of a back to back when u only have 9 players healthy.
telfair follows his best game with us up with...a terrible one. Green started good but looked like crap at the end.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Terrible... no further comment


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Guess this team isn't ready for anything back to back games in two different locations in two nights. It was even challenging when you only have 9 players suited up.


----------

